# 4 Stars for non-tippers...



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I've started to top my Uber passenger ratings out at 4 stars if they don't tip, provided that the total fare is at least $10

I will cut someone a break for not wanting to tip a $1 on a $9 or less ride, or have to ask for change back from a dollar (awkward) but if you've got $10 to go somewhere, you need to have a tip for a driver who you complement on their vehicle and charging cable.

I'm starting to see some of the same passengers that I've taken on short trips before. Once they get on their 4th ride with me without tipping, they are also going to be capped at a maximum rating of 4 stars.

I rate them as soon as I pull away from the drop off. I think the majority of them are not so tuned into monitoring their rating that it's worth the effort to change lower after the fact.

I think it's for the good of the driver community to not foster a 5 star rating for those who fail to tip and use the service regularly. None of us would be doing this if it wasn't for the money.

I'll need to decide how to handle the Lyft passengers that can tip after the ride ends via the app. If they have not tipped me before, they are also getting a 4. So far they are tipping more often the the Uber passengers in my area.


----------



## Ude (Nov 11, 2016)

The "4 Star for non tippers" used to be my policy, but 4 stars is way too good for them. I start them at 3 stars. Now if they keep me waiting for a while or I go out of my way (10 minutes plus) to pick them up and they don't tip, they're down to 2 stars.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

If they pay high surge that's good enough for me to give them a five


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been giving 4 stars too for people that I think should have tipped but don't. 5 stars if they were extremely pleasant and made an effort to chat and I enjoyed their ride even if they didn't tip.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Can the rider see what we give them before they rate us?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Riders don't care what you rate them. Matter of fact , Uber makes it hard for us (riders) to even find our rating. There's always at least 8 Uber drivers anywhere I am , so someone will take the ping!!


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

The Mollusk said:


> Riders don't care what you rate them.


 Yup. There are noobs(I'm not to far off from a noob lol) that will take it. Had a guy a few days ago laugh when he brought up ratings. Said he didn't care. He had a 4.64. Only took the ping because I was sitting over an hour with nothing.


----------



## Benz4U2 (Apr 14, 2017)

You are not understanding your ratings. But want to rate based off what you explained. The ratings are there.

I have rated every customer 5 stars. If they see better ratings for them than maybe they will have more interest to start rating drivers.


I have submitted a written idea here and they have asked for me to submit it in a forum. Look out for it as it's a tip idea and Uber pays for it and it's based off of ratings and actually getting all more percentages of rating our whole experience. Driver and Rider all in one. And very easy for the rider to submit on driver app.

Another note. Is yes your trying to rate the rider updated and correctly based on the type based you described. How ever. We don't improve our record by not accepting the ride with a rider that has a low rating. I see most ratings on riders about the same as the driver. The tip idea also fixes the issue with Select vehicles not being used due to high surge volumes and extra expense put on the rider.

On this matter. Your the driver and rate what you feel is your system on rating.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

I barely understand the post above. On Uber, all writers begin at a three for me. You're okay. I adjust accordingly. If someone gives me a 20 plus mile ride but no tip, I five star them because I'm letting other drivers know this is someone you want. Min fare and no tip, might drop a two. I rarely drop ones, unless I hated the person. If you tip me, I don't care if you raped my mother in the back seat of the car while I watched, you get five stars.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

For me it depends on the pax, if I see they are down on their luck and going to a job interview or work a lousy job and are going to pick up their car for the same repair a third time or live in a trailer park and are going to work then I will give them 5 stars. But it you are leaving a nice home and are going to the bar or the beach 4 or less, 4 if you are nice.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

No tip? Take the bus..


----------

